# Al Signor Conte e suoi simili.



## Frithurik (14 Luglio 2014)

Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo. 
Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso. E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi. 
Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori. Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà. Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. *Ne ha paura. *Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi. 

L'uomo nn può amare assolutamente tutti quanti, ed è talvolta obbligato a vivere cn gente ke nn ha scelto. Potrà vivere l'inferno e trovare in quella gente mille difetti. E ciò lo avvicinerà al razzismo. Poikè il razzismo giustifica le sue repulsioni cn le caratteristike fisiche. Ecco cosa dice il razzista: "poco importa di conoscere i pregi e i difetti di una persona. Mi basta sapere ke fa parte di una determinata comunità x rifiutarla." Si appoggia alle caratteristike somatiche x giustificare il suo rifiuto di una persona.mabema I 


Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo. 
Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè *il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso.* E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi. 
*Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori.* Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà.* Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. Ne ha paura.* Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi. 

L'uomo nn può amare assolutamente tutti quanti, ed è talvolta obbligato a vivere cn gente ke nn ha scelto. Potrà vivere l'inferno e trovare in quella gente mille difetti. E ciò lo avvicinerà al razzismo. Poikè il razzismo giustifica le sue repulsioni cn le caratteristike fisiche. Ecco cosa dice il razzista: "poco importa di conoscere i pregi e i difetti di una persona. Mi basta sapere ke fa parte di una determinata comunità x rifiutarla." Si appoggia alle caratteristike somatiche x giustificare il suo rifiuto di una persona.
Da il razzismo spiegato a mia figlia di Tahar Ben Jelloun

Fino a sei anni fa' il mio lavoro consisteva di salvare vite umane, piu di una volta ho rischiato la mia vita per quella di "uno sporco negro ",*mai* e dico *mai* mi sono posto il problema di che razza etnia fosse questa persona, di quale regione, e di quale religione, per me era solo importante salvare quella vita umana. 
Lo spieghi a sua figlia Conte solo per il titolo che si concede, ma no nell'anima, una sola cosa  le auguro, che un giorno sua figlia si innamori di un bravo ragazzo ma che sia TERRONE.


----------



## Zod (14 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Lo spieghi a sua figlia Conte solo per il titolo che si concede, ma no nell'anima, una sola cosa  le auguro, che un giorno sua figlia si innamori di un bravo ragazzo ma che sia TERRONE.


Lo stai discriminando... Poi ormai siamo tutti terroni, meglio Pakistano! Tipo che il conte deve ingegnarsi a farlo regolarizzare in Italia, trovargli un lavoro, etc etc e deve andare a Roma a chiedere favori. L'ironia del destino...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Sapete qual è la cosa che trovo più divertente?
Che qui, come ovunque non ci si veda, si dà per scontato che chi scrive sia (come si dice?) caucasico, figlio di italiani da generazioni o almeno da un po' (certo se torniamo indietro sai quanti "barbari" abbiamo tra gli antenati!).
Questo mi sembra irrealistico.
Magari ci sono pelli di varie sfumature di pelle e occhi a mandorla tra coloro che scrivono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Solitario57
Ti consiglio di darti una calmata e di passare la moneta per quel che vale [emoji2]


----------



## Frithurik (14 Luglio 2014)

*Sono calmissimo*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Solitario57
> Ti consiglio di darti una calmata e di passare la moneta per quel che vale [emoji2]


Ti garantisco che sono calmissimo e non sono pesante come hai detto in un post precedente, dico e scrivo solo quello che penso su certe personalita' e argomenti (in generale), lungi da me solo il pensiero di offendere qualcuno, solo liberta' di pensiero e null'altro , nessuno e obbligato a leggere quello che scrivo. Provo solo ribrezzo su espressioni di tipo razziale (tipo dette dal l vecchietto sulla carrozzella e accondiscente il nobil uomo) .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che sono calmissimo e non sono pesante come hai detto in un post precedente, dico e scrivo solo quello che penso su certe personalita' e argomenti (in generale), lungi da me solo il pensiero di offendere qualcuno, solo liberta' di pensiero e null'altro , nessuno e obbligato a leggere quello che scrivo. Provo solo ribrezzo su espressioni di tipo razziale (tipo dette dal l vecchietto sulla carrozzella e accondiscente il nobil uomo) .


Sulla libertà di pensiero e di opinione sono d'accordo con te: e anche sul resto.
Per questo dico: nessuno è obbligato a leggere quello che scrivono il disabile e il conte, liberi di scrivere [emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapete qual è la cosa che trovo più divertente?
> Che qui, come ovunque non ci si veda, si dà per scontato che chi scrive sia (come si dice?) caucasico, figlio di italiani da generazioni o almeno da un po' (certo se torniamo indietro sai quanti "barbari" abbiamo tra gli antenati!).
> Questo mi sembra irrealistico.
> Magari ci sono pelli di varie sfumature di pelle e occhi a mandorla tra coloro che scrivono.


Ho scoperto che lo faccio anch'io e pure di persona.
Ho una collega da 10 anni e sono dieci anni che mi domando come fa a essere sempre abbronzata mentre io ho quel colorito grigio milanese che ben si riconosce.
Osservandola meglio mi son resa conto che ha probabilmente ascendenze africane ma non lo avevo mai neanche preso in considerazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapete qual è la cosa che trovo più divertente?
> Che qui, come ovunque non ci si veda, si dà per scontato che chi scrive sia (come si dice?) caucasico, figlio di italiani da generazioni o almeno da un po' (certo se torniamo indietro sai quanti "barbari" abbiamo tra gli antenati!).
> Questo mi sembra irrealistico.
> Magari ci sono pelli di varie sfumature di pelle e occhi a mandorla tra coloro che scrivono.



ma infatti secondo me eretteo in realtà è negrissimo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo.
> Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso. E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi.
> Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori. Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà. Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. *Ne ha paura. *Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi.
> 
> ...


:umile:

sei un grande


----------



## tullio (14 Luglio 2014)

*Intervento sbagliato*



solitario57 ha detto:


> Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo.


Fermo restando il diritto di chiunque di dire quel che crede, mi pare però che questo intervento sia sbagliato. Sbagliato a vari livelli.
Non mi pare, per iniziare, che il Conte meriti di esser chiamato in causa con simili accuse. Se si fa la tara di un certo tasso di ironia e, anche, di autoironia, che ha il compito di rnder più leggero l'argomentare, il Conte non lo vedrei proprio tra i razzisti. 
IL tono moralistico mi pare, inoltre, assai poco adatto sia a questo forum in particolare, che ha il nome che ha, sia agli interventi in genere che lo attraversano, che si caratterizzano, quando argomentano, per profondità, sforzo di analisi, desiderio di capire più che di giudicare.
La premessa, infine, quella a cui ho ridotto la citazione, è sbagliatissima sul piano teoretico. Non è affatto vero che tutte le forme di esclusione del diverso siano razzismo, non è affatto vero che il razzismo sia connaturato all'uomo. Per fare un esempio, gli atteggiamenti sessisti sono antipaticissimi e odiosi ma non sono razzisti mentre antropologi dell'800, da Lang a Morgan a Spencer, non erano affatto odiosi pur essendo razzisti. IL razzismo, cioì, non equivale a discriminazione anche se è una forma particolarmente riprovevole di discriminazione. Sovra-catalogare, includere cioè tutte le forme di discriminazione nel razzismo, fa perdere la specificità del razzismo annacquandolo e e fa perdere la specificità delle altre forme confondendole in un unico calderone e perdendo le specificità, con il risultato che diventa impossibile combatterle. E anche che diventa impossibile guardare le cose come stanno in realtà. Possiamo avere validi motivi per apprezzare che l'Italia sia al centro di vaste correnti migratorie e favorirle senza, per questo, liquidare come razzista chi non la pensa come noi, che potrebbe avere validi motivi per discutere la cosa. Nello specifico, accettare senza discutere la qualifica di razzismo per l'atteggiamento di rifiuto degli immigrati meridionali, che si sta diffondendo in alcuni ambienti del nord, significa evitare di affrontare il problema che spinge taluni a basare le scelte su questa ipersemplificazioni, trasformando una questione sociale e socio-economica in una questione morale. Vale la pena di notare che alcuni tra i più importanti esponenti della destra italiana, Almirante (che pure era stato razzista) e Rauti, si espressero pubblicamente e ripetutamente contro il razzismo, rimanendo, nello stesso tempo, esponenti di destra. 
Infine, se esistesse una "natura" dell'uomo allora, paradossalmente, le differenze naturali giustificherebbero proprio il razzismo. Se una "natura" dell'uomo non c'è allora il razzismo non "è sempre nell'uomo" e, come tutti i processi storici, ha un inizio e avrà una fine. 
Considerazione personale: mi piace pensare che sia possibile un mondo in cui ci siano "diversi" ma non "stranieri". Se questo sarà possibile non avverrà con sermoni morali edificanti - che certo hanno il loro valore ma nei contesti giusti - bensì trasformando le condizioni materiali.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Considerazione personale: mi piace pensare che sia possibile un mondo in cui ci siano "diversi" ma non "stranieri".


Bellissima. :up:

...forse sarebbe bello iniziare a essere meno stranieri a se stessi...io penso sarebbe un buon inizio.


----------



## Principessa (14 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo.
> Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso. E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi.
> Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori. Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà. Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. *Ne ha paura. *Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi.
> 
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

il termine razzismo ha un significato ben preciso ... 
Racchiude quel pensiero che si basa su una distinzione dell'uomo in razze. 
Razze che si distinguono in "qualità" ... per spiegare (modo di dire), che vi sono 
razze superiori ... e si manifesta con comportamenti intolleranti e discriminatorie ... 

Oggi si sa, che non esistono razze differenti, perché il nostro "Erbgut" -> patrimonio genetico,
è per tutti uguale. Non si distingue in colori della pelle ecc. ciò si è formato con l'adattamento 
all'ambiente ... Le teorie o pensieri razziste, si fondano sul nulla ... è solo segno di pura ignoranza. 

Qui, di schifezze a riguardo se ne sono lette ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me eretteo in realtà è negrissimo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Solo nell'anima.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Fermo restando il diritto di chiunque di dire quel che crede, mi pare però che questo intervento sia sbagliato. Sbagliato a vari livelli.
> Non mi pare, per iniziare, che il Conte meriti di esser chiamato in causa con simili accuse. Se si fa la tara di un certo tasso di ironia e, anche, di autoironia, che ha il compito di rnder più leggero l'argomentare, il Conte non lo vedrei proprio tra i razzisti.
> IL tono moralistico mi pare, inoltre, assai poco adatto sia a questo forum in particolare, che ha il nome che ha, sia agli interventi in genere che lo attraversano, che si caratterizzano, quando argomentano, per profondità, sforzo di analisi, desiderio di capire più che di giudicare.
> La premessa, infine, quella a cui ho ridotto la citazione, è sbagliatissima sul piano teoretico. Non è affatto vero che tutte le forme di esclusione del diverso siano razzismo, non è affatto vero che il razzismo sia connaturato all'uomo. Per fare un esempio, gli atteggiamenti sessisti sono antipaticissimi e odiosi ma non sono razzisti mentre antropologi dell'800, da Lang a Morgan a Spencer, non erano affatto odiosi pur essendo razzisti. IL razzismo, cioì, non equivale a discriminazione anche se è una forma particolarmente riprovevole di discriminazione. Sovra-catalogare, includere cioè tutte le forme di discriminazione nel razzismo, fa perdere la specificità del razzismo annacquandolo e e fa perdere la specificità delle altre forme confondendole in un unico calderone e perdendo le specificità, con il risultato che diventa impossibile combatterle. E anche che diventa impossibile guardare le cose come stanno in realtà. Possiamo avere validi motivi per apprezzare che l'Italia sia al centro di vaste correnti migratorie e favorirle senza, per questo, liquidare come razzista chi non la pensa come noi, che potrebbe avere validi motivi per discutere la cosa. Nello specifico, accettare senza discutere la qualifica di razzismo per l'atteggiamento di rifiuto degli immigrati meridionali, che si sta diffondendo in alcuni ambienti del nord, significa evitare di affrontare il problema che spinge taluni a basare le scelte su questa ipersemplificazioni, trasformando una questione sociale e socio-economica in una questione morale. Vale la pena di notare che alcuni tra i più importanti esponenti della destra italiana, Almirante (che pure era stato razzista) e Rauti, si espressero pubblicamente e ripetutamente contro il razzismo, rimanendo, nello stesso tempo, esponenti di destra.
> ...


Cosa ti porta a pensare che non esista una "natura dell'uomo" ?


----------



## tullio (14 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ti porta a pensare che non esista una "natura dell'uomo" ?


Immagino che la questione comporterebbe uno svolgimento non accettabile qui, soprattutto perché finirebbe per annoiare. Tuttavia sei in fondo anche tu su questa stessa prospettiva: non esistono le razze, come dici nell'intervento precedente, e dunque i comportamenti che sono attribuiti dai razzisti al livello biologico non sono di questo livello ma derivano dalla plasmabilità culturale. Un passo ancora e stabiliamo che non esiste un livello biologico (sempre in relazione ai comportamenti) e con questo abbiamo dissolto la natura umana (comportamentale).


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Immagino che la questione comporterebbe uno svolgimento non accettabile qui, soprattutto perché finirebbe per annoiare. Tuttavia sei in fondo anche tu su questa stessa prospettiva: non esistono le razze, come dici nell'intervento precedente, e dunque i comportamenti che sono attribuiti dai razzisti al livello biologico non sono di questo livello ma derivano dalla plasmabilità culturale. Un passo ancora e stabiliamo che non esiste un livello biologico (sempre in relazione ai comportamenti) e con questo abbiamo dissolto la natura umana (comportamentale).


Forse ho capito male io, ma penso che mi confondi, io non sono quello dell' intervento precedente, ma non importa, mi hai risposto.
Pensare che gli uomini siano divisibili in razze è una stupidaggine ed un retaggio pseudo-culturale già largamente spazzato via dagli studi di genetica umana.
Dove non sono molto d'accordo è sul fatto che non esista una "natura umana" l'uomo come tutte le altre specie è un prodotto di una evoluzione che ha puntato sul "cavallo vincente" dello sviluppo celebrale, sul quale si è innestata prepotentemente la sovrastruttura culturale,  però credo sarebbe un errore sottovalutare la nostra "animalità" che pur sussiste come retaggio (non sempre in negativo bada bene). Credo che l'uomo sia un complesso miscuglio di queste 2 cose.
Il libro che ho letto più autenticamente antirazzista non è una pubblicazione di carattere politico, ma un saggio scientifico,   Armi acciaio e malattie di Jared Diamond.
Poi in fondo hai ragione tu quando dici che queste cose alla fine annoiano, ma io non le sottovaluterei.
Ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo.
> Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso. E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi.
> Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori. Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà. Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. *Ne ha paura. *Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi.
> 
> ...


Secondo me te la prendi un po' troppo e magari sei pure terrone.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse ho capito male io, ma penso che mi confondi, io non sono quello dell' intervento precedente, ma non importa, mi hai risposto.
> Pensare che gli uomini siano divisibili in razze è una stupidaggine ed un retaggio pseudo-culturale già largamente spazzato via dagli studi di genetica umana.
> Dove non sono molto d'accordo è sul fatto che non esista una "natura umana" l'uomo come tutte le altre specie è un prodotto di una evoluzione che ha puntato sul "cavallo vincente" dello sviluppo celebrale, sul quale si è innestata prepotentemente la sovrastruttura culturale,  però credo sarebbe un errore sottovalutare la nostra "animalità" che pur sussiste come retaggio (non sempre in negativo bada bene). Credo che l'uomo sia un complesso miscuglio di queste 2 cose.
> Il libro che ho letto più autenticamente antirazzista non è una pubblicazione di carattere politico, ma un saggio scientifico, *  Armi acciaio e malattie di Jared Diamo*nd.
> ...


Stupendo!
Recensiscilo!


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupendo!
> Recensiscilo!


Lo hai letto?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai letto?


Sì- E' illuminante.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì- E' illuminante.


Hai ragione! illuminante è la parola giusta. Veramente mi ha arricchito.
Però io non sono bravo a fare le recensioni, parlare di neolitico, della nascita della civiltà etc rischierei di annoiare a morte quelli del forum, tu sapresti farlo senza dubbio meglio di me, ci stai?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai ragione! illuminante è la parola giusta. Veramente mi ha arricchito.
> Però io non sono bravo a fare le recensioni, parlare di neolitico, della nascita della civiltà etc rischierei di annoiare a morte quelli del forum, tu sapresti farlo senza dubbio meglio di me, ci stai?


 basta copiare il risvolto di copertina


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> basta copiare il risvolto di copertina


Se basta così poco, ecco allora.

*ARMI ACCIAIO E MALATTIE   DI   JARED DIAMOND*

   Perché alcuni popoli sono più ricchi degli altri? Perché gli europei hanno conquistato buona parte del mondo? La tentazione di tirare in ballo gli uomini e le loro presunte attitudini è forte. Ma la spiegazione razzista non va respinta solo perché è odiosa, dice Diamond: soprattutto perché è sbagliata e non regge ad un esame scientifico. Le diversità culturali non sono innate, ma affondano le loro radici in diversità geografiche, ecologiche e territoriali sostanzialmente legate al caso.

  Armato di questa idea , Diamond si lancia in un appassionante giro del mondo, alla ricerca di casi esemplari con i quali illustrare e mettere alla prova le sue teorie. Attingendo alla linguistica, all’archeologia, alla genetica e a mille altre fonti di conoscenza, riesce a condurre questo tour de force culturale con sorprendente maestria e rara abilità di divulgatore.

  Diamond insegna all’ Università della California ed è membro dell’accademia delle scienze americana.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

:up:
A me ha fatto venire voglia di comprarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

Ma vi ci voleva un libro?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vi ci voleva un libro?


Vale la pena leggerlo, quasi come Conan :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2014)

*La giusta risposta alle vostre questioni!*

Eccovela e viene dal Sole 24 ore...e NON mi dispiace per voi.

Viterbo la città più colpita dalla crisi Vicenza è quella che resiste meglio
Negli ultimi sette anni, come emerso dalla classifica stilata da "Il Sole 24 Ore", ad aver pagato il prezzo più alto sono state le province di Lazio e Piemonte

20:57 - In testa alle province italiane dove la crisi negli ultimi sette anni si è fatta sentire di più ci sono due città laziali, Viterbo e Latina, seguite da Novara (in Piemonte). E' la classifica emersa da un'indagine de "Il Sole 24 Ore", che ha messo a punto un vero e proprio indice di "resistenza" alla crisi. Vicenza, Bolzano, Modena sono invece le città che hanno sofferto di meno.


E allora questo è razzismo?

Dico solo che se Viterbo adotta il modello Vicenza le cose cambiano anche per lei, invece il mio razzismo nasce dal fatto che lo Stato dice...tu Vicenza dovrai pagare anca per Viterbo.

Ecco in do sta el me razzismo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2014)

l Sole 24 Ore ha realizzato una classifica delle province italiane che dal 2007 al 2013 hanno resistito meglio alla crisi economica. Sul podio va Vicenza, in Veneto, mentre Viterbo, nel Lazio, è quella che ha pagato il prezzo più alto.

Subito dietro Viterbo si piazza un'altra provincia laziale, Latina, e a seguire ci sono nell'ordine Novara, Cosenza, Nuoro, Cagliari, Terni, Messina, Grosseto e Reggio Calabria.

Le 10 province che invece hanno affrontato meglio la crisi economica sono appunto Vicenza, al primo posto, seguita a ruota da Bolzano, Modena, Mantova, Pisa, Genova, Prato, Verona, Aosta e Milano.

Questi le risposte territoriali nei sette anni terribili per il nostro tessuto economico, con la perdita di oltre 16mila pmi secondo uno studio dello Sda Bocconi.

Il Sole 24 Ore ha preso in considerazione dieci indicatori per effettuare l'analisi tra cui tasso di disoccupazione, prestiti, valore degli immobili, quantità di rifiuti prodotti, il numero di laureati e la spesa per farmaci.

Per ognuno dei parametri analizzato è stata evidenziata l'intensità della "luce rossa" sul territorio, misurata sulla base della dinamica provinciale sviluppatasi dal 2007 al 2013. Così è stato costruito, attraverso l'analisi di dieci performance, l'indice di "resistenza" alla crisi.

La scure della crisi non si è abbattuta su tutti i territori allo stesso modo, come visto alcune province hanno pagato pegno più di altre con netti arretramenti durante questi 7 anni.

I centri piccoli e medi secondo lo studio hanno sofferto di più e se è vero che le differenze tra Sud e Nord del Paese sono cresciute anche in regioni come Piemonte, Emilia Romagna e Marche la crisi ha trasformato province tradizionalmente considerate isole felici in zone tra le più colpite dalla congiuntura economica.


----------



## Frithurik (15 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> l Sole 24 Ore ha realizzato una classifica delle province italiane che dal 2007 al 2013 hanno resistito meglio alla crisi economica. Sul podio va Vicenza, in Veneto, mentre Viterbo, nel Lazio, è quella che ha pagato il prezzo più alto.
> 
> Subito dietro Viterbo si piazza un'altra provincia laziale, Latina, e a seguire ci sono nell'ordine Novara, Cosenza, Nuoro, Cagliari, Terni, Messina, Grosseto e Reggio Calabria.
> 
> ...


E tutto questo che ci azzecca (come diceva il buon di Pietro) con tutti i discorsi fatti nei 3d precedenti dal tuo amico in carrozzella avallato da lei Conte?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ehhh, cosa ci azzecca ... nulla. 
La solita solfa ... del povero mal compreso ... 

Ma intanto ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Tullio*



tullio ha detto:


> Fermo restando il diritto di chiunque di dire quel che crede, mi pare però che questo intervento sia sbagliato. Sbagliato a vari livelli.
> Non mi pare, per iniziare, che il Conte meriti di esser chiamato in causa con simili accuse. Se si fa la tara di un certo tasso di ironia e, anche, di autoironia, che ha il compito di rnder più leggero l'argomentare, il Conte non lo vedrei proprio tra i razzisti.
> IL tono moralistico mi pare, inoltre, assai poco adatto sia a questo forum in particolare, che ha il nome che ha, sia agli interventi in genere che lo attraversano, che si caratterizzano, quando argomentano, per profondità, sforzo di analisi, desiderio di capire più che di giudicare.
> La premessa, infine, quella a cui ho ridotto la citazione, è sbagliatissima sul piano teoretico. Non è affatto vero che tutte le forme di esclusione del diverso siano razzismo, non è affatto vero che il razzismo sia connaturato all'uomo. Per fare un esempio, gli atteggiamenti sessisti sono antipaticissimi e odiosi ma non sono razzisti mentre antropologi dell'800, da Lang a Morgan a Spencer, non erano affatto odiosi pur essendo razzisti. IL razzismo, cioì, non equivale a discriminazione anche se è una forma particolarmente riprovevole di discriminazione. Sovra-catalogare, includere cioè tutte le forme di discriminazione nel razzismo, fa perdere la specificità del razzismo annacquandolo e e fa perdere la specificità delle altre forme confondendole in un unico calderone e perdendo le specificità, con il risultato che diventa impossibile combatterle. E anche che diventa impossibile guardare le cose come stanno in realtà. Possiamo avere validi motivi per apprezzare che l'Italia sia al centro di vaste correnti migratorie e favorirle senza, per questo, liquidare come razzista chi non la pensa come noi, che potrebbe avere validi motivi per discutere la cosa. Nello specifico, accettare senza discutere la qualifica di razzismo per l'atteggiamento di rifiuto degli immigrati meridionali, che si sta diffondendo in alcuni ambienti del nord, significa evitare di affrontare il problema che spinge taluni a basare le scelte su questa ipersemplificazioni, trasformando una questione sociale e socio-economica in una questione morale. Vale la pena di notare che alcuni tra i più importanti esponenti della destra italiana, Almirante (che pure era stato razzista) e Rauti, si espressero pubblicamente e ripetutamente contro il razzismo, rimanendo, nello stesso tempo, esponenti di destra.
> ...


Il tuo intervento è becero come pochi.Se fosse per me al conte da mo che avrei tolto la possibilità di scrivere quì dentro,e la sua ironia a me non ha mai fatto ridere.Solo i coglioni ridono dell'ironia del conte.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, cosa ci azzecca ... nulla.
> La solita solfa ... del povero mal compreso ...
> ...



Giuro che non voglio innescare una polemica.

Ma pensavo che le razze esistessero.
Non migliori, non peggiori, però esistono. Come le razze dei cani. Sono tutte simili, si mischiano tranquillamente tra loro proprio perchè il patrimonio genetico è comune, ma si definisce razza quando ci sono determinate caratteristiche, che vengono da geni secondari?
Tanto per amore di discussione. Una specie, tante razze. 
Forse è un argomento troppo sensibile e rischia di rafforzare il razzismo?

Poi, io sono felice che Fra, davvero, quando gioca con una bimba di colore e il giorno dopo se ne ricorda dice "la bimba ricciolina di ieri". 

PS Armi acciaio e malattie è un libro stupendo davvero...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giuro che non voglio innescare una polemica.
> 
> Ma pensavo che le razze esistessero.
> Non migliori, non peggiori, però esistono. Come le razze dei cani. Sono tutte simili, si mischiano tranquillamente tra loro proprio perchè il patrimonio genetico è comune, ma si definisce razza quando ci sono determinate caratteristiche, che vengono da geni secondari?
> ...



Ciao

nessuna polemica ... :smile:

mmhhh che amore è la piccola Fra ... :inlove:


Originariamente il termine si basava solo su una classificazione che fece un biologo francese.
La classificazione in razze si basava solo su "Merkmale" -> aspetti visivi, come la pelle. 

Le teorie razziste hanno portato un po' di confusione, puntando su distinzioni anche qualitativi ...  

Fammi tradurre alcuni termini prima ... 
perché il tema è delicato e io non uso una certa terminologia ... 

PS: Nel insegnamento si usa oggi parlare di etnie, comunque ... 
Almeno qui ... poi non so ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nessuna polemica ... :smile:
> 
> ...



Forse dà una brutta impressione parlare di razze per l'essere umano, uno perchè ci si riallaccia al razzismo e al tentativo di dare a una razza caratteristiche migliori o peggiori di altre. Due perchè si pensa che le razze siano quelle degli animali. E mai sia ricordarci che siamo animali pure noi.
Forse.

Ma proprio e solo dentro la mia testolina, se un terrier è fatto in un modo e un levriero in un altro, e ci sono una marea di incroci, non vedo molta differenza guardando un pigmeo, un caucasico, un aborigeno australiano, un tibetano. La vedo un pò allo stesso modo...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Cmq giuro. Fra non fa la minima differenza tra i bimbi. Scuri chiari lentigginosi. 
Lei non pensa a sè come rappresentante di una "normalità" al di fuori della quale c'è una "anormalità"
Lei vede sè e gli altri come espressioni di diversità, tutte uniche belle e buone ognuna a modo suo (tranne Franco che a scuola le sta antipatico  )
E non solo i bambini di colore. Ogni tanto quando capita le faccio notare come la sua migliore amica sia diversa, e le altre pure. Chi ha la pelle come porcellana rosa e le lentiggini, chi ha gli occhi azzurri, chi i capelli ricci. Alla fine, le differenze di pelle rientrano tra le tante infinite innumerabili differenze. E quindi, non hanno nulla di speciale, se non di essere nostre


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Nausicaa,

ho preso il libro di biologia attuale del Ginnasio ... 
Il termine razza nelle classificazioni non risulta,
almeno in tedesco non viene usato ... 

Termini comuni sono:

Art -> Il genere: Comprende tutti coloro che si possono procreare tra loro ... 
Gattung -> "categoria"?: Una divisione in Gruppi, di coloro che si assomigliano molto, di un genere
Familie ->
Ordnung -> 
Klasse -> 
Stamm -> "tronco"; "stirpe" ... 

Meglio che non parli ...  ... 
Le traduzioni non vanno sempre bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> ho preso il libro di biologia attuale del Ginnasio ...
> Il termine razza nelle classificazioni non risulta,
> ...


Vabbè, andiamo con "etnia"


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, andiamo con "etnia"



Ciao

può ben essere, che il tedesco abbia "radiato" il termine razza,
per la storia che ha alle spalle e per l'ambiguità ... 
Infatti, non mi risulta che si usi, neanche parlando di animali. 
È rarissimo ... forse in qualche dialetto è rimasto ... 

Può andare bene anche il genere o la specie, credo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> può ben essere, che il tedesco abbia "radiato" il termine razza,
> per la storia che ha alle spalle e per l'ambiguità ...
> ...



Ma in effetti non lo sento mai usato neppure in italiano... si parla di razze per cani e gatti ma non sento dire razza caucasica razza boscimana.
Etnia in effetti è la parola usata.

Ma le razze in sè, era il mio punto, non è che non esistono. Non hanno alcuna accezione positiva o negativa, ma come "caratteristiche comuni a un certo gruppo di persone che invece non si trovano in altre", esistono. Penso.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq giuro. Fra non fa la minima differenza tra i bimbi. Scuri chiari lentigginosi.
> Lei non pensa a sè come rappresentante di una "normalità" al di fuori della quale c'è una "anormalità"
> Lei vede sè e gli altri come espressioni di diversità, tutte uniche belle e buone ognuna a modo suo (tranne Franco che a scuola le sta antipatico  )
> E non solo i bambini di colore. Ogni tanto quando capita le faccio notare come la sua migliore amica sia diversa, e le altre pure. Chi ha la pelle come porcellana rosa e le lentiggini, chi ha gli occhi azzurri, chi i capelli ricci. Alla fine, le differenze di pelle rientrano tra le tante infinite innumerabili differenze. *E quindi, non hanno nulla di speciale, se non di essere nostre*



Ciao

 ... 

È un buon insegnamento. Mia figlia ancora oggi, non fa distinzione ... non le vede proprio. 
Cioè, per lei sono fattori privi d'importanza ... infatti, le descrive secondo il loro modo di essere. 
"Sai mamma, quella che parla sempre ... ; quello che quando mangia fa tanto rumore ecc. "


sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma in effetti non lo sento mai usato neppure in italiano... si parla di razze per cani e gatti ma non sento dire razza caucasica razza boscimana.
> Etnia in effetti è la parola usata.
> 
> Ma le razze in sè, era il mio punto, non è che non esistono. Non hanno alcuna accezione positiva o negativa, ma come "caratteristiche comuni a un certo gruppo di persone che invece non si trovano in altre", esistono. Penso.



Ciao

si, originariamente - e qui credo stia il punto, non so come è oggi - si basa(va) proprio solo su ciò che dici. 
Una semplice classificazione ... privo di distinzioni qualitative, ma di differenze visive ... 

Aspetta, il dizionario ... 

*1* biol. Insieme di individui, animali o vegetali, che si differenziano da altri gruppi della stessa specie per uno o più caratteri ereditari: _r. bovine, equine_; _patate di r. olandese_ || di r., che presenta al massimo grado di purezza tutte le caratteristiche della razza a cui appartiene: _cavallo di r._; detto di persona, che ha notevoli doti spec. in campo professionale, artistico o politico: _attore di r.
_*2* Nel l. com., con riferimento esclusivo all'uomo, gruppo di individui che presentano caratteri somatici comuni: _r. bianca, gialla, nera
_*3* estens. Stirpe, famiglia, discendenza, con particolare riferimento a caratteristiche positive: _discendere da una r. illustre
_*4* Specie, tipo, sorta, perlopiù con connotazione polemica o spregiativa: _ma che r. di storie mi stai raccontando?_; anche in espressioni insultanti: _r. di stupido che non sei altro!


sienne _


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse dà una brutta impressione parlare di razze per l'essere umano, uno perchè ci si riallaccia al razzismo e al tentativo di dare a una razza caratteristiche migliori o peggiori di altre. Due perchè si pensa che le razze siano quelle degli animali. E mai sia ricordarci che siamo animali pure noi.
> Forse.
> 
> Ma proprio e solo dentro la mia testolina, se un terrier è fatto in un modo e un levriero in un altro, e ci sono una marea di incroci, non vedo molta differenza guardando un pigmeo, un caucasico, un aborigeno australiano, un tibetano. La vedo un pò allo stesso modo...


Le etnie esistono. Anche la medicina ne tien conto: ci sono problematiche e malattie legate alla provenienza geografica.
Ma il fatto di dire che siamo diversi nell'aspetto è risibile: solo i gemelli identici sono uguali tra loro.
Mio figlio è molto diverso da me, ma non lo discrimino per questo.
Ha anche abitudini ed attitudini diverse, ma non lo discrimino per questo.
Lo discrimino perchè è alto e arriva dove non arrivo io.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le etnie esistono. Anche la medicina ne tien conto: ci sono problematiche e malattie legate alla provenienza geografica.
> *Ma il fatto di dire che siamo diversi nell'aspetto è risibile*: solo i gemelli identici sono uguali tra loro.
> Mio figlio è molto diverso da me, ma non lo discrimino per questo.
> Ha anche abitudini ed attitudini diverse, ma non lo discrimino per questo.
> Lo discrimino perchè è alto e arriva dove non arrivo io.:mrgreen:



Ma certo!!


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

però, uno se ci pensa ... 
Quello che riteniamo riprovevole per noi esseri umani,
tra gli animali, di fatto, si fa ... e sono anche visti come pregiati ... 
È un gatto di razza pura persiana ... con certificato ... 

Morale?

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, uno se ci pensa ...
> Quello che riteniamo riprovevole per noi esseri umani,
> ...



Siamo un tantinello confusi? 


Cmq una parola a parte sulle razze feline e canine... alcune sono nate quasi spontaneamente e hanno un "senso", una ragione d'essere. E i cani e gatti di quelle razze stanno benone.

Ce ne sono altre create quasi a tavolino, che si portano dietro fastidi congeniti per le bestiole, per le quali piglierei gli allevatori e li prenderei a bacchettate quotidiane. E farei estinguere la razza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, uno se ci pensa ...
> Quello che riteniamo riprovevole per noi esseri umani,
> ...


ma quello è businness Sienne, i gatti e i cani di razza hanno prezzi esorbitanti. Con il pedigree non ho idea, mi riferisco a quello che vedo negli allevamenti e nei negozi.
Non parliamo di cavalli, solo l'inseminazione da cavallo di razza costa come una macchina.
Ma mica solo per i cavalli: bovini, suini.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quello è businness Sienne, i gatti e i cani di razza hanno prezzi esorbitanti. Con il pedigree non ho idea, mi riferisco a quello che vedo negli allevamenti e nei negozi.
> Non parliamo di cavalli, solo l'inseminazione da cavallo di razza costa come una macchina.
> Ma mica solo per i cavalli: bovini, suini.




Uh.

Se si potesse/dovesse scegliere e se non facesse così schifo il pensiero, da chi prendereste il seme per fare un bimbo?

Concedo che la prima scelta sia "da mio marito" con gli occhi a cuoricino.
Ma DOPO di lui?

Non si parla di farci sesso, quindi non sto parlando di uomini sexy e basta. Chi scegliereste?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quello è businness Sienne, i gatti e i cani di razza hanno prezzi esorbitanti. Con il pedigree non ho idea, mi riferisco a quello che vedo negli allevamenti e nei negozi.
> Non parliamo di cavalli, solo l'inseminazione da cavallo di razza costa come una macchina.
> Ma mica solo per i cavalli: bovini, suini.



Ciao

ehhh ... nessuna morale, giustamente ... 


soldi e sesso ... fanno girare il mondo ... 

e come diceva la mia bisnonna, il mondo è degli scemi ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh.
> 
> Se si potesse/dovesse scegliere e se non facesse così schifo il pensiero, da chi prendereste il seme per fare un bimbo?
> 
> ...



Ciao

Con certe caratteristiche caratteriali ... sinceramente. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Con certe caratteristiche caratteriali ... sinceramente.
> 
> ...



Io: intelligente, sano, forte, e con certe caratteristiche caratteriali.
Qualcosa tipo Superman, direi


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io: intelligente, sano, forte, e con certe caratteristiche caratteriali.
> Qualcosa tipo Superman, direi



Ciao


:rotfl: ... vero! 


Dovremmo litigare per il seme ... 
o spremere di più quel poveraccio ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io: intelligente, sano, forte, e con certe caratteristiche caratteriali.
> Qualcosa tipo Superman, direi


Meglio Batman.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio Batman.



Un pò cupo come carattere no?... preferisco qualcuno di più gioviale  (oddio non che Superman io me lo veda granchè ridanciano, ma meglio di Batman sì...)


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh.
> 
> Se si potesse/dovesse scegliere e se non facesse così schifo il pensiero, da chi prendereste il seme per fare un bimbo?
> 
> ...


No. Non sceglierei mai una roba del genere. 
Un figlio può nascere bello o brutto, malato o sano... e poi ammalarsi dopo.
E l'unico discrimine lo faccio sulla qualità della sua vita, fino a che mi è possibile scegliere. 
Non si governa la fortuna.
Su una cosa che ha tante variabili non ha senso scegliere, è una cosa davvero contro natura, per me che non credo in un Dio.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non sceglierei mai una roba del genere.
> Un figlio può nascere bello o brutto, malato o sano... e poi ammalarsi dopo.
> E l'unico discrimine lo faccio sulla qualità della sua vita, fino a che mi è possibile scegliere.
> Non si governa la fortuna.
> Su una cosa che ha tante variabili non ha senso scegliere, è una cosa davvero contro natura, per me che non credo in un Dio.



Ciccia si stava giocando eh!


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio Batman.


Ahahahahahahahahaha! ... Perché gli somigli! ... Capito!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccia si stava giocando eh!


Lo so, ma per me è impensabile.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo so, ma per me è impensabile.



Tranquilla sei esonerata


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tranquilla sei esonerata


ok.


facciamo un altro gioco?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Non sceglierei mai una roba del genere.
> Un figlio può nascere bello o brutto, malato o sano... e poi ammalarsi dopo.
> E l'unico discrimine lo faccio sulla qualità della sua vita, fino a che mi è possibile scegliere.
> Non si governa la fortuna.
> *Su una cosa che ha tante variabili non ha senso scegliere*, è una cosa davvero contro natura, per me che non credo in un Dio.



In realtà è quello che fanno le femmine non umane in natura... scelgono il maschio in base a certe caratteristiche basandosi sull'istinto che quelle caratteristiche porteranno geni forti e buoni.
E il mio era un gioco a ritornare un pò indietro.

A me è venuto in mente solo Superman, ma in realtà mi aspettavo qualche proposta di personalità prominenti del nostro tempo... scienziati... politici (argh).. atleti.

uno scienziato che ha fatto l'atleta e ora ha appena ricevuto il Nobel per la pace e le cui mostre artistiche stanno nei migliori musei del mondo ... 

Solo che non ho una grande conoscenza del jet set


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> 
> facciamo un altro gioco?



Hai qualche rebus da proporre?


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> 
> facciamo un altro gioco?



Ciao

vai ... 


PS: non farmi pentire ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

*allora, visto che siamo in materia di genetica*

L'incrocio ideale per l'uomo ideale(Matra, non mi cazziare)
Parlo proprio di bellezza.
es: muscolatura, struttura fisica, colore capelli, colore occhi.
Secondo me ad esempio, la struttura fisica dei giamaicani è impareggiabile(in effetti quelli sono i discendenti di una razza selezionata, vabbè)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahaha! ... Perché gli somigli! ... Capito!


No, perchè Superman è mediamente scemo.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'incrocio ideale per l'uomo ideale(Matra, non mi cazziare)
> Parlo proprio di bellezza.
> es: muscolatura, struttura fisica, colore capelli, colore occhi.
> Secondo me ad esempio, la struttura fisica dei giamaicani è impareggiabile(*in effetti quelli sono i discendenti di una razza selezionata*, vabbè)



davvero? sono ignorante...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'incrocio ideale per l'uomo ideale(Matra, non mi cazziare)
> Parlo proprio di bellezza.
> es: muscolatura, struttura fisica, colore capelli, colore occhi.
> Secondo me ad esempio,* la struttura fisica dei giamaicani è impareggiabile*(in effetti quelli sono i discendenti di una razza selezionata, vabbè)


8==========================================D


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, perchè Superman è mediamente scemo.



All'intelligenza ci penso io ... :mrgreen: ...


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'incrocio ideale per l'uomo ideale(Matra, non mi cazziare)
> Parlo proprio di bellezza.
> es: muscolatura, struttura fisica, colore capelli, colore occhi.
> Secondo me ad esempio, la struttura fisica dei giamaicani è impareggiabile(in effetti quelli sono i discendenti di una razza selezionata, vabbè)



Ciao

non lo sapevo proprio ... 

Fisicamente, guarda ... non lo saprei proprio dire ... 

C'è una cosa ... dietro avere il cranio piatto. Può rovinare tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 8==========================================D


non ho capito se condividi o trovi la cosa divertente. Comunque, per inciso, non parlavo delle misure del pene, parlavo di bellezza. I giamaicani secondo me hanno fisici bellissimi: arti lunghi, spalle ampie, bacino stretto, poca massa grassa.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho capito se condividi o trovi la cosa divertente. Comunque, per inciso, non parlavo delle misure del pene, parlavo di bellezza. I giamaicani secondo me hanno fisici bellissimi: arti lunghi, spalle ampie, bacino stretto, poca massa grassa.


Trovo la cosa divertente. Ma poi quale bellezza che di media (di media parlo, eh) sono un po' così (parlo di bellezza tout-court). Certo fisicamente sono prestanti (sempre in media), ma i simpatici amici colorati spesso lo sono, non solo i giamaicani. Poi ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni, come dappertutto. Ma poi non ho capito, scusa: immagino ti piaccia il cazzo, no? E allora cosa pensi che ci vanno a fare le simpatiche signore abbienti nord americane e anche europee (un po' meno, ma comunque)? Chiaro che scrivi che per te l'ideale di bellezza è il giamaicano l'idea è che ti piace il cazzo. Scusa, magari ho capito male. Sembri Bernardette.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo sapevo proprio ...
> 
> ...


beh la popolazione origina dagli schiavi africani, che venivano selezionati al momento dell'acquisto, subivano una ulteriore selezione durante il viaggio, date le condizioni in cui erano trasportati ed alla fine resistevano solo i più forti. I giamaicani derivano da popolazioni etiopi.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh la popolazione origina dagli schiavi africani, che venivano selezionati al momento dell'acquisto, subivano una ulteriore selezione durante il viaggio, date le condizioni in cui erano trasportati ed alla fine resistevano solo i più forti. I giamaicani derivano da popolazioni etiopi.



Ciao

grazie. 
Il passaggio della selezione e visto nel contesto della discussione, 
vero ... non ci sono proprio arrivata ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Trovo la cosa divertente. Ma poi quale bellezza che di media (di media parlo, eh) sono un po' così (parlo di bellezza tout-court). Certo fisicamente sono prestanti (sempre in media), ma i simpatici amici colorati spesso lo sono, non solo i giamaicani. Poi ovviamente ci sono le eccezioni, come dappertutto. Ma poi non ho capito, scusa: immagino ti piaccia il cazzo, no? E allora cosa pensi che ci vanno a fare le simpatiche signore abbienti nord americane e anche europee (un po' meno, ma comunque)? Chiaro che scrivi che per te l'ideale di bellezza è il giamaicano l'idea è che ti piace il cazzo. Scusa, magari ho capito male. Sembri Bernardette.


Honi soit qui mal y pense, patatone.
Ricominciamo: si sta parlando di genetica, stiamo facendo un gioco.
Le etnìe hanno caratteristiche fisiche diverse.
Propongo di fare un collage delle varie etnìe per realizzare un ideale di bellezza maschile.
Es. il corpo di un giamaicano con gli occhi di uno scandinavo mi piacerebbe molto, meno il contrario.
Per quanto riguarda il turismo sessuale, ne immagino i motivi, ma non era questo il punto, e non vedo alcuna attinenza con la bellezza, se non con la bellezza dell'altrui gioventù, che però si perde sullo sfondo della tristezza del contesto. E non ho visioni, mi fanno proprio tristezza certi pellegrinaggi.
A parte questo, mai negato che mi piacesse il cazzo, ma nel mio discorso c'entrava come i cavoli a merenda.
E mi piacciono gli uomini belli. Trovo un bell'uomo un bello spettacolo per gli occhi, come tante altre belle cose che ci sono da guardare.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Honi soit qui mal y pense, patatone.
> Ricominciamo: si sta parlando di genetica, stiamo facendo un gioco.
> Le etnìe hanno caratteristiche fisiche diverse.
> Propongo di fare un collage delle varie etnìe per realizzare un ideale di bellezza maschile.
> ...



Ciao

ahhhhhhh! Caramba! Oggi più "patata" del solito, sono. 
Ho capito il gioco ... scusa, mi dicevo, ma questo gioco è strano ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Honi soit qui mal y pense, patatone.
> Ricominciamo: si sta parlando di genetica, stiamo facendo un gioco.
> Le etnìe hanno caratteristiche fisiche diverse.
> Propongo di fare un collage delle varie etnìe per realizzare un ideale di bellezza maschile.
> ...


Ma il tuo discorso blablabla. Ci andresti in Giamaica a trombare con qualche nativo? Su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tuo discorso blablabla. Ci andresti in Giamaica a trombare con qualche nativo? Su.


No, andrei in Giamaica per visitarla perchè è bellissima. Poi potrebbe succedere quello che potrebbe succedere pure a Rimini. O potrei trombare in Giamaica con uno di Rimini. Che ne so?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, andrei in Giamaica per visitarla perchè è bellissima. Poi potrebbe succedere quello che potrebbe succedere pure a Rimini. O potrei trombare in Giamaica con uno di Rimini. Che ne so?


Insomma non trombi. E lo sapevo io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma non trombi. E lo sapevo io.


No, ritenta, sarai più fortunato:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ritenta, sarai più fortunato:mrgreen:


See.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2014)

Un giorno lontano una celebre attrice, bellissima, chiese ad Albert Einstein di fare un figlio insieme, - Verrà certamente bello come me ed intelligente come lei - disse.
Einstein rispose: - Meglio di no signorina, potrebbe venire brutto come me e mi creda, stupido come lei. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.


che vuoi fà. del resto mi sono proposta come archetipo di femmina sessuofobica per il forum, mica posso tradire l'immagine.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Solitario*



solitario57 ha detto:


> Il razzismo esiste ovunque vivano gli uomini. Il razzismo è nell'uomo. Si è sempre lo straniero di qualcuno. Imparare a vivere insieme, è questo il modo di lottare contro il razzismo.
> Bisogna combattere il razzismo perchè il razzista è nello stesso tempo un pericolo per gli altri e una vittima di se stesso. E' in errore e non lo sa o nn vuole saperlo. Ci vuole coraggio per riconoscere i propri errori. Non è facile ammettere di aver sbagliato e criticare se stessi.
> Il razzista è prigioniero delle sue contraddizioni e nn ne vuole venire fuori. Quando uno riesce a uscire dalle sue contraddizioni, va verso la libertà. Ma il razzista nn vuole la libertà. *Ne ha paura. *Come ha paura della differenza. L'unica sua libertà che amaè quella che gli consente di fare qualsiasi cosa, di giudicare gli altri e di permettersi di disprezzarli x il solo fatto di essere diversi.
> 
> ...




Solitario non confondere.... il conte non è razzista,è deficiente,ed in quanto deficiente è pure razzista.:up:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Un giorno lontano una celebre attrice, bellissima, chiese ad Albert Einstein di fare un figlio insieme, - Verrà certamente bello come me ed intelligente come lei - disse.
> Einstein rispose: - Meglio di no signorina, potrebbe venire brutto come me e mi creda, stupido come lei. :mrgreen:


Mi pareva fosse G.B.Shaw



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che vuoi fà. del resto mi sono proposta come archetipo di femmina sessuofobica per il forum, mica posso tradire l'immagine.


non 6 credibile per la parte


----------



## tullio (16 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Un giorno lontano una celebre attrice, bellissima, chiese ad Albert Einstein di fare un figlio insieme, - Verrà certamente bello come me ed intelligente come lei - disse.
> Einstein rispose: - Meglio di no signorina, potrebbe venire brutto come me e mi creda, stupido come lei. :mrgreen:


Erano Gerge Bernard Shaw e Isadora Duncan. Lei propose a Shaw di fare un figlio, suggerendo che sarebbe venuto fuori con il corpo di lei e il cervello di lui, e Shaw, rifiutando, replicò: "Pensi se esce invece con il mio corpo e il suo cervello!".

Le "razze" dei cani e dei gatti (e in genere degli animali) non sono razze il termine è usato in senso non scientifico per indicare alcune selezioni, peraltro largamente artificiali. Non ricordo i cuccioli di quale "razza, vengono abitualmente decimati perché la razza ammette solo un colore e i cuccioli con il manto di più colori sono...fuori razza!
Analogamente improprio l'uso di "etnia" che, semmai, indica un insieme da dati culturali e non biologici. 
Chiaramente poi occorre trovare dei termini per discutere di temi, come quello proposto, del grupppo umano "più bello" e qui, colloquialmente, se manteniamo la consapevolezza del valore colloquiale, possiamo anche utilizzare "razza". Più neutralmente preferisco "gruppo umano": non per correttezza politica ma per evitare che poi esca fuori qualcuno che non è pronto a mantenere per "razza" un valore solo colloquiale. 

Considerati i criteri di bellezza occidentali (che temo siano derivati largamente dalla pornografia) è possibile che i "più belli" siano in Giamaica. Del resto ancora alla metà del secolo scorso le "più belle" erano le creole. Un gioco che può essere anche divertente a patto di rammentare che "il/la più bello/a" è tale solo in relazioni ai _nostri_ canoni e non in assoluto. Agli inizi del secolo scorso i Lapponi norvegesi spregiavano le norvegesi bionde ed alte come "distorte" mentre ora, dopo l'avvento della Tv, le ammirano moltissimo.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Le vera bellezza per me è nella mescola.


----------



## tullio (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo intervento è becero (...) Solo i coglioni ridono dell'ironia del conte.


Grazie per l'attenzione che mi hai prestato.


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Le vera bellezza per me è nella mescola.


La bellezza è negli occhi di chi guarda.Mi ha sempre fatto impazzire Giuliana De sio che non rientra nei canoni di bellezza...


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Prego*



tullio ha detto:


> Grazie per l'attenzione che mi hai prestato.


Ci mancherebbe,solo un demente cerca di alleggerire le posizioni stupide e razziste del conte,e demente credo sia pure riduttivo.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

non è un segreto ... si può lasciare tranquillamente la Chiesa in paese ... 
Lo si è letto più volte e il Conte è stato anche pregato più volte di cancellare certi commenti. 
Credo, che una battuta infelice possa accadere ... ma qui è vizio ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le vera bellezza per me è nella mescola.



Ciao

non dirlo a me ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (16 Luglio 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è un segreto ... si può lasciare tranquillamente la Chiesa in paese ...
> Lo si è letto più volte e il Conte è stato anche pregato più volte di cancellare certi commenti.
> ...



Ciao cara.Io infatti non rinuncio al vizio di mandarlo affanculo appena possibile, ormai per me è una dipendenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,lui è sti cialtroni solitari che ogni tanto ci fanno pure la morale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:altra dipendenza...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le vera bellezza per me è nella mescola.


e io che stavo provando a dire?



vabbè.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao cara.Io infatti non rinuncio al vizio di mandarlo affanculo appena possibile, ormai per me è una dipendenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,lui è sti cialtroni solitari che ogni tanto ci fanno pure la morale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:altra dipendenza...:mrgreen:



Ciao

forse, e con ciò il Conte gioca ... con l'ironia e con l'ambiguità nelle risposte ... 
Apre spiragli per varie interpretazioni ... così si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto ... 
Ma certe ripetizioni e battute infelici, sono veramente inequivocabili ... 

Ehhh, si, lui ti sta proprio sulle scatole ...  ... altro che dipendenza ... 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao cara.Io infatti non rinuncio al vizio di mandarlo affanculo appena possibile, ormai per me è una dipendenza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:,lui è sti cialtroni solitari che ogni tanto ci fanno pure la morale....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:altra dipendenza...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 8762



è un formicaleone?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e io che stavo provando a dire?
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè.


Supportavo la tua tesi 

Io ad esempio impazzivo per Kay Sandwik o come cavolo si chiama, che mi pare fra nonni, nonne, madre e padre, avesse ventiquattro tipi di sangue diversi nelle vene.

I cubani dicono, ad esempio, che le donne più belle, ma lo dicono anche le donne degli uomini, siano i Triquenhi, cioè quelli che nelle vene hanno sangue: Africano, Europeo, Caraibico,.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e io che stavo provando a dire?
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè.



ma tipo Lenny Kraviz?


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Supportavo la tua tesi
> 
> Io ad esempio impazzivo per Kay Sandwik o come cavolo si chiama, che mi pare fra nonni, nonne, madre e padre, avesse ventiquattro tipi di sangue diversi nelle vene.
> 
> I cubani dicono, ad esempio, che le donne più belle, ma lo dicono anche le donne degli uomini, siano i *Triquenhi,* cioè quelli che nelle vene hanno sangue: Africano, Europeo, Caraibico,.



mi è venuto fuori tricheco con google:mrgreen:

molto bello in effetti


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tipo Lenny Kraviz?


più tipo Usain Bolt, invero.
L'ho già detto che inspiegabilmente mi piacciono gli sportivi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi è venuto fuori tricheco con google:mrgreen:
> 
> molto bello in effetti


Chiediamo a Sienne come si scrive esattamente  Io l'ho scritto come lo sentivo pronunciare sperando di beccarci.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> è un formicaleone?


la larva del formicaleone,sì

6 intuitiva


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più tipo Usain Bolt, invero.
> L'ho già detto che inspiegabilmente mi piacciono gli sportivi?:mrgreen:



però di faccia è bruttino...pensa per es. al nostro Bolle, che ha un fisico invidiabile ed è pure molto bello!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però di faccia è bruttino...pensa per es. al nostro Bolle, che ha un fisico invidiabile ed è pure molto bello!


infatti io parlavo di fisico. Ma mica sono brutti i mediterranei, come fisico, anzi.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> infatti io parlavo di fisico. Ma mica sono brutti i mediterranei, come fisico, anzi.



ma infatti...secondo me i più bruttini sono gli asiatici


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...secondo me i più bruttini sono gli asiatici


l altro giorno, parlando con un mio collega, volendo riferirmi ad un ragazzo cinese e alla categoria cinese, ho fatto il gesto di allungarmi gli occhi tirandoli ai lati, perche non capiva di chi stessi parlando...e allora ho detto: dai, il ragazzo cinese,  - e ho fatto il gesto.
be, solo per quel gesto mi hanno dato della razzista e maleducata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le vera bellezza per me è nella mescola.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non dirlo a me ...
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e io che stavo provando a dire?
> 
> 
> 
> vabbè.


tecnicamente, se parliamo di bellezza ideale (non ti cazzio, sbriciolata, ti quoto) anche la purezza ha un suo perchè.
pensate al diamante, nel mondo minerale: è bellissimo

ma se parliamo di uomo ( nel senso di essere umano):
ricerca di purezza ------> dereminati fatti storici ---> suggestioni mentali -----> freddezza/tristezza/cattiveria

ricerca di mescolanza ------->determinati luoghi geografici-------->suggestioni mentali-------> calore/gioia/musica/festa/ accoglienza


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l altro giorno, parlando con un mio collega, volendo riferirmi ad un ragazzo cinese e alla categoria cinese, ho fatto il gesto di allungarmi gli occhi tirandoli ai lati, perche non capiva di chi stessi parlando...e allora ho detto: dai, il ragazzo cinese,  - e ho fatto il gesto.
> be, solo per quel gesto mi hanno dato della razzista e maleducata


osti per così poco?
ma è la solita menata del politicamente corretto, mi sa


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tecnicamente, se parliamo di bellezza ideale (non ti cazzio, sbriciolata, ti quoto) anche la purezza ha un suo perchè.
> pensate al diamante, nel mondo minerale: è bellissimo
> 
> ma se parliamo di uomo ( nel senso di essere umano):
> ...


(ma io scherSavo)Vero, poi c'è l'imprevisto: quello scuro di carnagione con gli occhi chiari, o un taglio di occhi orientale... sono particolari che colpiscono perchè inaspettati, originali, fuori dal comune, ma che ti richiamano anche terre lontane, come dici tu.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti per così poco?
> ma è la solita menata del politicamente corretto, mi sa


credo anche io, mi stavo solo immaginando te che vai li e gli dici: gli asiatici sono tutti bruttini


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l altro giorno, parlando con un mio collega, volendo riferirmi ad un ragazzo cinese e alla categoria cinese, ho fatto il gesto di allungarmi gli occhi tirandoli ai lati, perche non capiva di chi stessi parlando...e allora ho detto: dai, il ragazzo cinese, - e ho fatto il gesto.
> be, solo per quel gesto mi hanno dato della razzista e maleducata


Questo è essere bigotti. Se uno è nero, in mezzo ad un gruppo e sono vestiti uguali, che dico? quello più abbronzato? Quello meno pallido? Mica è il fatto di riconoscere la diversità, che ci rende razzisti. E' il non apprezzarla.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> credo anche io, mi stavo solo immaginando te che vai li e gli dici: gli asiatici sono tutti bruttini


per noi secondo me sì
poi magari noi per loro siamo orrendi, chissà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (ma io scherSavo)Vero, poi c'è l'imprevisto: quello scuro di carnagione con gli occhi chiari, o un taglio di occhi orientale... sono particolari che colpiscono perchè inaspettati, originali, fuori dal comune, ma che ti richiamano anche terre lontane, come dici tu.



so che scherzavi 

comunque era per dire che sono d'accordo: la bellezza è nell'occhio (e nella mente aperta ) di chi guarda


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

avete visto che bel ragazzo quello che hanno arrestato in usa ed è diventato famoso per la foto segnaletica?
ha i lineamenti molto regolari e due occhi azzurrissimi


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La bellezza è negli occhi di chi guarda.Mi ha sempre fatto impazzire Giuliana De sio che non rientra nei canoni di bellezza...


Minchia, no. Quella e Laura Morante manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, *per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.*
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.


Quoto il neretto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.









Bello.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.



che stai fumando Fanta?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> che stai fumando Fanta?


un po di erba pipa mixata col calume' della pace


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un po di erba pipa mixata col calume' della pace


o forse il parrucchino dell'allenatore crucco?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> o forse il parrucchino dell'allenatore crucco?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Comunque l'uomo con la sciarpetta ha senso solo se ci si strozza. Come col borsello. Uguale.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. *Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani*. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.


Non quoto invece questo neretto.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non quoto invece questo neretto.


Beh, mi fa piacere! Non ne ho mai visti, ma ti credo assolutamente.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Minchia...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh, mi fa piacere! Non ne ho mai visti, ma ti credo assolutamente.


C'è da dire che, secondo i miei gusti, è difficile trovare la classica via di mezzo. O sono di una bellezza stratosferica o l'esatto contrario.

Durante la settimana della moda, a Milano, non era raro incrociare per strada o in metropolitana, modelle giapponesi che ipnotizzavano.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque l'uomo con la sciarpetta ha senso solo se ci si strozza. Come col borsello. Uguale.



ma perchè, il crucco è affetto da borsello?
la sciarpa dipende, se fa freddo ci sta
o una bella ascot di seta, che fa tanto lord


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C'è da dire che, secondo i miei gusti, è difficile trovare la classica via di mezzo. O sono di una bellezza stratosferica o l'esatto contrario.
> 
> Durante la settimana della moda, a Milano, non era raro incrociare per strada o in metropolitana, modelle giapponesi che ipnotizzavano.



c'era anche un modello giapponese biondo platinato, stranissimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama Joachim Loew e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.


come darti torto?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come darti torto?


Anche su Loew? Mi sento isolata...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche su Loew? Mi sento isolata...:mrgreen:



ma secondo te ha i capelli tinti?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, il crucco è affetto da borsello?
> la sciarpa dipende, se fa freddo ci sta
> o una bella ascot di seta, che fa tanto lord


Mannò, mentre cercavo una foto di questo tizio ne ho viste alcune in cui aveva quelle sciarpette da inetti cicisbei, e così.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come darti torto?


Ti piace il senegalese, eh? Maialona.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piace il senegalese, eh? Maialona.



ma infatti...poi vorrei vedere se un senegalese le invita, come scappano
perchè è troppo bello


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...poi vorrei vedere se un senegalese le invita, come scappano
> perchè è troppo bello


Eh bè, giamaicani e senegalesi. Capito? Poi le dici "ma non è che ti piace il cazzo?" e lei "eh, non è quello che intendevo, non hai capito, sei stronzo blablabla". Stramaledetta Bologna.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te ha i capelli tinti?


Direi di no, ne ha tanti, ma non è questo il punto. Ha un fascino spaziale. È elegante, meno se ride, perché non sa ridere, ha l'occhio triste.


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche su Loew? Mi sento isolata...:mrgreen:



Ciao

piace tanto anche a Disy e a me ...  ... 

Löw è anche una bella persona. Molto discreta e rispettosa ... 



sienne


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè, giamaicani e senegalesi. Capito? Poi le dici "ma non è che ti piace il cazzo?" e lei "eh, non è quello che intendevo, non hai capito, sei stronzo blablabla". Stramaledetta Bologna.



ma secondo me il punto è che se a una piace veramente un tipo di uomo, almeno una volta dovrebbe provare, per vedere come va
invece io dubito fortemente, poichè subentrano un sacco di paranoie anche comprensibili, almeno da noi vedo che le etnie si mischiano pochino


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me il punto è che se a una piace veramente un tipo di uomo, almeno una volta dovrebbe provare, per vedere come va
> invece io dubito fortemente, poichè subentrano un sacco di paranoie anche comprensibili, almeno da noi vedo che le etnie si mischiano pochino


Perchè siete bigottoni provincialotti razzisti leghisti e nazicomunisti.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè siete bigottoni provincialotti razzisti leghisti e nazicomunisti.



sì, intanto tutti con mogli e mariti bianchi come la neve, che strano!:singleeye:

almeno io alla fine ho capito che a me piacciono i grezzoni, e infatti uno me lo sono preso, tsk tsk!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, intanto tutti con mogli e mariti bianchi come la neve, che strano!:singleeye:
> 
> almeno io alla fine ho capito che a me piacciono i grezzoni, e infatti uno me lo sono preso, tsk tsk!


Grezzone? Mulatto?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> piace tanto anche a Disy e a me ...  ...
> 
> ...


Pure una bella persona! :up:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Grezzone? Mulatto?


:sbatti:

mannò! uomo grezzo...mica a tutte aggrada, no?
hai presente il man della tebe? ecco, il contrario


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, no. Quella e Laura Morante manco per sbaglio.


C'è a chi piacciono le nevrotiche e chi no.
Chi vede che una è bella e se ne frega del nevrotica.
Per dire Johnny Depp è molto bello indubbiamente e c'è chi passa sopra al fatto che è visibilmente nevrotico.
Io in un uomo apprezzo la forza dei nervi distesi :carneval: sia che sia chiaro, scuro o così così. I figli so figli e i figli non si pagano e sono tutti belli per la mamma.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dire che gli asiatici sono bruttini è una generalizzazione inaccettabile. Ci sono indiani e indiane bellissimi (conosciuti di persona), anche certi cinesi sono assolutamente belli. Giapponesi belli la vedo più dura, per non dire dei coreani. Per me il peggio sono gli indios e le indie latino-americane. Senegalesi brutti non ne ho mai visti, per non dire delle donne somale, stupende.
> Ma a me attizza l'ormone sopito un tedesco, immagino noto almeno ultimemente, che si chiama *Joachim Loew *e allena la nazionale. Mi piace da pazzi.


Non dirlo a Disincantata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè, giamaicani e senegalesi. Capito? Poi le dici "ma non è che ti piace il cazzo?" e lei "eh, non è quello che intendevo, non hai capito, sei stronzo blablabla". Stramaledetta Bologna.


non ti ho mica detto che sei stronzo, ti ho detto che sei gnucco:mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ho mica detto che sei stronzo, ti ho detto che sei gnucco:mrgreen:



allora usciresti con un senegalese?
sincera


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti ho mica detto che sei stronzo, ti ho detto che sei gnucco:mrgreen:


Di solito mi danno dello gnocco, comunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piace il senegalese, eh? Maialona.


senegalese? Io credevo fosse bavarese e invece ho scoperto che è di un altro stato, pensa te. Però c'ero andata vicina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora usciresti con un senegalese?
> sincera


se mi piacesse, sì. Non vedo perchè no. Io ne frequento di gente di origine africana, grazie ai miei figli.
Del Senegal in particolare non conosco nessuno, ma del Ghana sì. E anche ragazzi islamici, tunisia e marocco, quando vengono loro a cena faccio il pesce.
Oramai la società in cui vivo è assolutamente multietnica, a parte l'antartide a casa mia direi che ha cenato gente di tutti i continenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito mi danno dello gnocco, comunque.


eh ma io non sono mica la solita.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi piacesse, sì. Non vedo perchè no. Io ne frequento di gente di origine africana, grazie ai miei figli.
> Del Senegal in particolare non conosco nessuno, ma del Ghana sì. E anche ragazzi islamici, tunisia e marocco, quando vengono loro a cena faccio il pesce.
> Oramai la società in cui vivo è assolutamente multietnica, a parte l'antartide a casa mia direi che ha cenato gente di tutti i continenti.



Che figata


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi piacesse, sì. Non vedo perchè no. Io ne frequento di gente di origine africana, grazie ai miei figli.
> Del Senegal in particolare non conosco nessuno, ma del Ghana sì. E anche ragazzi islamici, tunisia e marocco, quando vengono loro a cena faccio il pesce.
> Oramai la società in cui vivo è assolutamente multietnica, a parte l'antartide a casa mia direi che ha cenato gente di tutti i continenti.



Ciao

veramente bello ...  ... 



sienne


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi piacesse, sì. Non vedo perchè no. Io ne frequento di gente di origine africana, grazie ai miei figli.
> Del Senegal in particolare non conosco nessuno, ma del Ghana sì. E anche ragazzi islamici, tunisia e marocco, quando vengono loro a cena faccio il pesce.
> Oramai la società in cui vivo è assolutamente multietnica, a parte l'antartide a casa mia direi che ha cenato gente di tutti i continenti.



è una risposta diplomatica, nel senso che se una vuole l'occasione la trova, e poi parlavo di uomini, non di ragazzi
anch'io ne conosco un po' (di uomini), ma qualcuno mi ha invitata e ho declinato


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *è una risposta diplomatica*, nel senso che se una vuole l'occasione la trova, e poi parlavo di uomini, non di ragazzi
> anch'io ne conosco un po' (di uomini), ma qualcuno mi ha invitata e ho declinato


Strano, da lei poi...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è una risposta diplomatica, nel senso che se una vuole l'occasione la trova, e poi parlavo di uomini, non di ragazzi
> anch'io ne conosco un po' (di uomini), ma qualcuno mi ha invitata e ho declinato


Uno che si allena con me si è messo da poco con una tunisina.

La cosa bella è che lei quando apre bocca sembra Trasteverina  (Nata e cresciuta a Roma).

Non saprei dire dalle vostre parti, ma qui a Roma non è affatto difficile trovare coppie miste, che a ben vedere non sono affatto miste in quanto composte da Italiani


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

La domanda era un filino razzista.
Un senegalese è una persona e come tutte le persone la si può trovare simpatica, interessante, piacevole, bella o brutta.
Il sottotesto è "frequenteresti uno solo per il fatto che si suppone abbia il cazzo grosso?".
Mi sembra che la risposta sia stata corretta e abbia evitato di rimarcare il sottotesto ma di evidenziare che le persone si frequentano se ce n'è l'occasione e non si cercano per supposte caratteristiche anatomiche. Del resto, come in tutte le popolazioni, ci sarà una distribuzione normale delle misure (ammesso che sia un aspetto determinante) anche qualora la media possa essere superiore a quella dei nativi originari dell'Italia.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi piacesse, sì. Non vedo perchè no. Io ne frequento di gente di origine africana, grazie ai miei figli.
> Del Senegal in particolare non conosco nessuno, ma del Ghana sì. E anche ragazzi islamici, tunisia e marocco, quando vengono loro a cena faccio il pesce.
> Oramai la società in cui vivo è assolutamente multietnica, a parte l'antartide a casa mia direi che ha cenato gente di tutti i continenti.


Io sono sempre al Kebab dell'indiano sotto casa...
E ieri mostravo a mio fratello un bangladese con cui amo conversare

E ti spiego il vero razzismo:

Sto bangladese ha due lauree in ingegniera meccanica
Una presa in bangla, e una in India...
Ma i suoi titoli non valgono in Italia, a meno che non paghi bei schei...

Lui poi mi raccontava del razzismo religioso del suo paese...lui è cristiano...e islamici rompono maroni...

Dillo a me poi
Mia figlia aveva metà classe extracomunitaria

Ora riceve lettere d'amore da ragazzi indiani...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che si allena con me si è messo da poco con una tunisina.
> 
> La cosa bella è che lei quando apre bocca sembra Trasteverina  (Nata e cresciuta a Roma).
> 
> Non saprei dire dalle vostre parti, ma qui a Roma non è affatto difficile trovare coppie miste, che a ben vedere *non sono affatto miste in quanto composte da Italiani *


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda era un filino razzista.
> Un senegalese è una persona e come tutte le persone la si può trovare simpatica, interessante, piacevole, bella o brutta.
> *Il sottotesto è "frequenteresti uno solo per il fatto che si suppone abbia il cazzo grosso?".*
> Mi sembra che la risposta sia stata corretta e abbia evitato di rimarcare il sottotesto ma di evidenziare che le persone si frequentano se ce n'è l'occasione e non si cercano per supposte caratteristiche anatomiche. Del resto, come in tutte le popolazioni, ci sarà una distribuzione normale delle misure (ammesso che sia un aspetto determinante) anche qualora la media possa essere superiore a quella dei nativi originari dell'Italia.


Pure io vorrei che a volte uscissero con me per la mia sensibilità e la mia conversazione brillante 

Niente da fare.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno che si allena con me si è messo da poco con una tunisina.
> 
> La cosa bella è che lei quando apre bocca sembra Trasteverina  (Nata e cresciuta a Roma).
> 
> Non saprei dire dalle vostre parti, ma qui a Roma non è affatto difficile trovare coppie miste, *che a ben vedere non sono affatto miste in quanto composte da Italiani*



Ciao

qui è la stessa cosa ... con altra nazionalità ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è una risposta diplomatica, nel senso che se una vuole l'occasione la trova, e poi parlavo di uomini, non di ragazzi
> anch'io ne conosco un po' (di uomini), ma qualcuno mi ha invitata e ho declinato


ma no, non è diplomatica: non conosco nessun uomo di colore(è questo il punto, no?) che mi interessi. Se ne conoscessi uno non mi farei certo problemi per il colore della sua pelle. Probabilmente se fosse islamico invece avrei delle riserve, ma dovute alla sua religione. Ma pure con un testimone di Geova le avrei, e pure con un cattolico integralista.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda era un filino razzista.
> Un senegalese è una persona e come tutte le persone la si può trovare simpatica, interessante, piacevole, bella o brutta.
> *Il sottotesto è "frequenteresti uno solo per il fatto che si suppone abbia il cazzo grosso?".
> Mi sembra che la risposta sia stata corretta e abbia evitato di rimarcare il sottotesto *ma di evidenziare che le persone si frequentano se ce n'è l'occasione e non si cercano per supposte caratteristiche anatomiche. Del resto, come in tutte le popolazioni, ci sarà una distribuzione normale delle misure (ammesso che sia un aspetto determinante) anche qualora la media possa essere superiore a quella dei nativi originari dell'Italia.


Male, e corretta un cazzo di niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono sempre al Kebab dell'indiano sotto casa...
> E ieri mostravo a mio fratello un bangladese con cui amo conversare
> 
> E ti spiego il vero razzismo:
> ...


lo so, pure una mia amica tunisina ha dovuto rifare la laurea in italia, tanto che c'era ne ha prese due. Ma quello ci sta: non ci sta invece che in Italia valgano le lauree comprate in Albania, ma quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure io vorrei che a volte uscissero con me per la mia sensibilità e la mia conversazione brillante
> 
> Niente da fare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda era un filino razzista.
> Un senegalese è una persona e come tutte le persone la si può trovare simpatica, interessante, piacevole, bella o brutta.
> Il sottotesto è "frequenteresti uno solo per il fatto che si suppone abbia il cazzo grosso?".
> Mi sembra che la risposta sia stata corretta e abbia evitato di rimarcare il sottotesto ma di evidenziare che le persone si frequentano se ce n'è l'occasione e non si cercano per supposte caratteristiche anatomiche. Del resto, come in tutte le popolazioni, ci sarà una distribuzione normale delle misure (ammesso che sia un aspetto determinante) anche qualora la media possa essere superiore a quella dei nativi originari dell'Italia.


se la domanda era quella, non discrimino neppure per quel motivo. Discrimino le persone pure io, ma per i loro comportamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, non è diplomatica: non conosco nessun uomo di colore(è questo il punto, no?) che mi interessi. Se ne conoscessi uno non mi farei certo problemi per il colore della sua pelle. Probabilmente se fosse islamico invece avrei delle riserve, ma dovute alla sua religione. Ma pure con un testimone di Geova le avrei, e pure con un cattolico integralista.


E' il discorso che si faceva di là.
Devi stimare una persona, per caratteristiche che sono della personalità.
Un integralista, di qualunque genere, è insopportabile. Anche un vegetariano :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: indipendentemente dalle misure.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo so, pure una mia amica tunisina ha dovuto rifare la laurea in italia, tanto che c'era ne ha prese due. Ma quello ci sta: non ci sta invece che in Italia valgano le lauree comprate in Albania, ma quello è un altro discorso.


Si ma come è la storia che i titoli presi in Italia valgono per l'estero, e che quelli che prendiamo noi all'estero non valgono per l'Italia?

Beh in una certa Italia, COME SAPPIAMO, si comperano:

Patenti
Punti di patenti
Pensioni di Invalidità
Lauree
Certificati

Verooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?

Ma guai a dirlo

Ti tacciano di razzismo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, non è diplomatica: non conosco nessun uomo di colore(è questo il punto, no?) che mi interessi. Se ne conoscessi uno non mi farei certo problemi per il colore della sua pelle. Probabilmente se fosse islamico invece avrei delle riserve, ma dovute alla sua religione. Ma pure con un testimone di Geova le avrei, e pure con un cattolico integralista.



ma appunto...dicevo che, sempre secondo me, se tu vedi tutta questa bellezza probabilmente avresti provato ad approfondire, no? almeno per curiosità
per dire, ci sono uomini che conosco ai quali piacciono proprio le nere, ad altri invece per nulla, mica è strano
però le donne di questa cosa di solito  non ne parlano, se non appunto in generale ma mai nessuna che poi passi alla pratica, quando dicevo che poi guarda caso abbiamo tutte partner bianchi, oppure sarà una cosa da tenere nascosta, non so


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto...dicevo che, sempre secondo me, se tu vedi tutta questa bellezza probabilmente avresti provato ad approfondire, no? almeno per curiosità
> per dire, ci sono uomini che conosco ai quali piacciono proprio le nere, ad altri invece per nulla, mica è strano
> però le donne di questa cosa di solito non ne parlano, se non appunto in generale ma mai nessuna che poi passi alla pratica, quando dicevo che poi guarda caso abbiamo tutte partner bianchi, oppure sarà una cosa da tenere nascosta, non so


Ma porca puzzola Free: io prima di finire a letto con un uomo, 4 accidenti di parole ce le devo scambiare. Una base di dialogo, un minimo di feeling. Altrimenti andrei a fare turismo sessuale pure io e buonanotte al secchio.
Se dico che una persona non mi interessa è perchè non riesco a comunicarci, fosse pure svedese che io lo svedese non lo parlo, o perchè quando comunico con lei non provo interesse perchè è maleducato, stupido, arrogante o ha idee che mi avversano.
Ora: dato che fatti cento gli uomini che conosco, di colore ne conosco due, è ben più probabile che abbia meno interessi con questi due che con gli altri 98, no? 
E potrebbero pure essere i bronzi di riace(che pure sono scuri), gli altri due.
Non è una questione di colore della pelle, è una questione di minimo comune denominatore per provare interesse, anche sessuale.
Interesse sessuale che può scaturire da una persona che non ho notato in primis per la sua bellezza.
Per me dire che un uomo è bello e provare attrazione fisica per lui sono due cose tanto distinte che per il più bel ragazzo che mi ha corteggiata, ed era veramente bello da farsi notare per questo, e tanto per rassicurarti era alto biondo e con gli occhi verdi, appena ci ho scambiato due parole mi è passato ogni interesse. Pareva di parlare con una capra. Io ne ho dei pregiudizi, eh? E per me un uomo che trovo insipido a parlarci... al 99% è insipido pure in altre situazioni.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porca puzzola Free: io prima di finire a letto con un uomo, 4 accidenti di parole ce le devo scambiare. Una base di dialogo, un minimo di feeling. Altrimenti andrei a fare turismo sessuale pure io e buonanotte al secchio.
> Se dico che una persona non mi interessa è perchè non riesco a comunicarci, fosse pure svedese che io lo svedese non lo parlo, o perchè quando comunico con lei non provo interesse perchè è maleducato, stupido, arrogante o ha idee che mi avversano.
> Ora: dato che fatti cento gli uomini che conosco, di colore ne conosco due, è ben più probabile che abbia meno interessi con questi due che con gli altri 98, no?
> E potrebbero pure essere i bronzi di riace(che pure sono scuri), gli altri due.
> ...


Nuoooooooo! Anche tu devi aver cambiato parere sulle capre frequentando questo forum. Pareva di parlare con un impala, dai, meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nuoooooooo! Anche tu devi aver cambiato parere sulle capre frequentando questo forum. Pareva di parlare con un impala, dai, meglio.


ahahahaha... ops... :mrgreen:
ma Rabbyinlove non fa testo:mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma porca puzzola Free: io prima di finire a letto con un uomo, 4 accidenti di parole ce le devo scambiare. Una base di dialogo, un minimo di feeling. Altrimenti andrei a fare turismo sessuale pure io e buonanotte al secchio.
> Se dico che una persona non mi interessa è perchè non riesco a comunicarci, fosse pure svedese che io lo svedese non lo parlo, o perchè quando comunico con lei non provo interesse perchè è maleducato, stupido, arrogante o ha idee che mi avversano.
> Ora: dato che fatti cento gli uomini che conosco, di colore ne conosco due, è ben più probabile che abbia meno interessi con questi due che con gli altri 98, no?
> E potrebbero pure essere i bronzi di riace(che pure sono scuri), gli altri due.
> ...


che è ANCHE, tra le tante innumerevoli cose, la pelle, secondo me...altrimenti si parla sempre in generale così tanto per parlare, perchè ad es. gli uomini a cui piacciono le nere, poi ci vanno, mica no
come mai invece non hai approfondito la conoscenza con chi ti piace? già partiva avvantaggiato, no?
per dire, anche solo per curiosità di provare una cosa che attrae molto, senza poi doversi sposare:mrgreen:, avrebbe potuto capitare, no? 
e invece no


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> che è ANCHE, tra le tante innumerevoli cose, la pelle, secondo me...altrimenti si parla sempre in generale così tanto per parlare, perchè ad es. *gli uomini a cui piacciono le nere, poi ci vanno, mica no
> *come mai invece non hai approfondito la conoscenza con chi ti piace? già partiva avvantaggiato, no?
> per dire, anche solo per curiosità di provare una cosa che attrae molto, senza poi doversi sposare:mrgreen:, avrebbe potuto capitare, no?
> e invece no


Che Priapo ci protegga e Atena ci illumini.
Secondo te in quella frase è prevista una base di conoscenza che non sia meramente sessuale, e pure biecamente sessuale?
Cioè, io decido di andare con una persona esclusivamente perchè è fatta in un modo, come fosse una macchina o una moto?
E secondo te,* io *vado con uno, solo perchè ha un bel culo?
Io sono sempre partita dall'attrazione fisica, che non è esclusivamente legata alla bellezza.
Chi ti ha detto che non ho approfondito la conoscenza con chi mi piace?
E' proprio a quel punto che c'è la selezione.
Anche dall'altra parte, eh?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2014)

ma sei sicura?





free ha detto:


> ma appunto...dicevo che, sempre secondo me, se tu vedi tutta questa bellezza probabilmente avresti provato ad approfondire, no? almeno per curiosità
> per dire, ci sono uomini che conosco ai quali piacciono proprio le nere, ad altri invece per nulla, mica è strano
> però le donne di questa cosa di solito  non ne parlano, se non appunto in generale ma mai nessuna che poi passi alla pratica, quando dicevo che poi *guarda caso abbiamo tutte partner bianchi, *oppure sarà una cosa da tenere nascosta, non so


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che Priapo ci protegga e Atena ci illumini.
> Secondo te in quella frase è prevista una base di conoscenza che non sia meramente sessuale, e pure biecamente sessuale?
> Cioè, io decido di andare con una persona esclusivamente perchè è fatta in un modo, come fosse una macchina o una moto?
> E secondo te,* io *vado con uno, solo perchè ha un bel culo?
> ...



dimentichi che però anche alcuni uomini non ne vogliano sapere di andare con le nere...mi riferivo proprio alle differenze di genere, dicendo appunto che per le donne è ancora molto diverso, da quello che vedo io
una donna difficilmente approfondisce la conoscenza con un nero, a prescindere, secondo me, mica siamo in america, quindi tutta questa bellezza rimane fine a se stessa
io per es. non mi ci vedo con un nero, troppo diversi, non saprei che fare:mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicura?



sì abbastanza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che Priapo ci protegga e Atena ci illumini.
> Secondo te in quella frase è prevista una base di conoscenza che non sia meramente sessuale, e pure biecamente sessuale?
> Cioè, io decido di andare con una persona esclusivamente perchè è fatta in un modo, come fosse una macchina o una moto?
> E secondo te,* io *vado con uno, solo perchè ha un bel culo?
> ...


ecco perché se trovo l'uomo ideale...  

......gli offro una birra


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che Priapo ci protegga e Atena ci illumini.
> Secondo te in quella frase è prevista una base di conoscenza che non sia meramente sessuale, e pure biecamente sessuale?
> Cioè, io decido di andare con una persona esclusivamente perchè è fatta in un modo, come fosse una macchina o una moto?
> E secondo te,* io *vado con uno, solo perchè ha un bel culo?
> ...


Vivvaddio una Verità Assoluta . E meno male che è così aggiungo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> dimentichi che però anche alcuni uomini non ne vogliano sapere di andare con le nere...mi riferivo proprio alle differenze di genere, dicendo appunto che per le donne è ancora molto diverso, da quello che vedo io
> una donna difficilmente approfondisce la conoscenza con un nero, a prescindere, secondo me, mica siamo in america, quindi tutta questa bellezza rimane fine a se stessa
> io per es. non mi ci vedo con un nero, troppo diversi, non saprei che fare:mrgreen:


Tu vivrai in un ambiente poco multietnico e così hai l'idea che chi è diverso come origini etniche lo sia anche culturalmente o mentalmente.
In altri ambienti si possono conoscere persone di origini diverse e scoprire affinità che ora credi impossibili.
Io ho una collega nera che parla il dialetto meglio di me.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu vivrai in un ambiente poco multietnico *e così hai l'idea che chi è diverso come origini etniche lo sia anche culturalmente o mentalmente.
> In altri ambienti si possono conoscere persone di origini diverse e scoprire affinità che ora credi impossibili.
> Io ho una collega nera che parla il dialetto meglio di me.



no, affatto
e le diversità culturali e mentali esistono anche ad es. con mio cognato che è australiano, di origine inglese, e ho anche parenti in mezzo mondo, non so qui quanti altri ne abbiano come me, credo pochissimi
parlavo di un'altra cosa, che però non si può ammettere perchè si passa erroneamente per razziste


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> e le diversità culturali e mentali esistono anche ad es. con mio cognato che è *australiano, di origine inglese*, e ho anche parenti in mezzo mondo, non so qui quanti altri ne abbiano come me, credo pochissimi
> parlavo di un'altra cosa, che però non si può ammettere perchè si passa erroneamente per razziste


ah...


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...



e là ti devi autodichiarare aborigeno, se vuoi, e accedi al sussidio, funziona così
poi gli inglesi di recente hanno chiesto scusa e buonanotte:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> e le diversità culturali e mentali esistono anche ad es. con mio cognato che è australiano, di origine inglese, e ho anche parenti in mezzo mondo, non so qui quanti altri ne abbiano come me, credo pochissimi
> parlavo di un'altra cosa, che però non si può ammettere perchè si passa erroneamente per razziste


Allora: io ho ben capito cosa volevi dire.
A me, se uno ha la pelle scura, piace lo stesso.
Se ha determinate caratteristiche fisiche, ad esempio un cattivo odore, non mi attrae.
Ho conosciuto persone di colore non belle ma simpatiche: però non mi è scattato nulla.
Ho visto persone di colore belle ma :
o erano troppo giovani
o non parlavano una lingua a me conosciuta
o non mi filavano manco di striscio: tra queste un pugile che, ogni volta che lo vedevo, mi incantavo.
Un fisico che pareva disegnato, quando correva uno spettacolo e anche molto bello in viso.
Poteva magari essere simpatico, ma aveva una morosa che incantava pure lei, non ho approfondito, non so che origini avesse.
Un altro che conosco, afro-americano, persona estremamente intelligente e divertente, ha una predilezione per le under-25... capisci che sono fuori quota.
Non è che non voglio ammettere chissà cosa, le cose stanno così.
Ma non è che vado in giro a cercare quello'di colore' perchè mi fa risaltare la pelle, come non cerco nessun uomo con particolari caratteristiche fisiche.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: io ho ben capito cosa volevi dire.
> A me, se uno ha la pelle scura, piace lo stesso.
> Se ha determinate caratteristiche fisiche, ad esempio un cattivo odore, non mi attrae.
> Ho conosciuto persone di colore non belle ma simpatiche: però non mi è scattato nulla.
> ...


ecco infatti parlandone si scopre che a te e a un sacco di donne guarda caso è capitato così, più o meno...
manca sempre 1 per far 31
che mai vorrà dire??

invece io faccio prima e dico che io non saprei che fare con un nero


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> e le diversità culturali e mentali esistono anche ad es. con mio cognato che è australiano, di origine inglese, e ho anche parenti in mezzo mondo, non so qui quanti altri ne abbiano come me, credo pochissimi
> parlavo di un'altra cosa, che però non si può ammettere perchè si passa erroneamente per razziste


Intendi voler provare il cazzo grosso?
Ne ho già scritto. Non è garantito.
Però un conto è fare una battuta con un'amica un altro è voler davvero far sesso con uno sconosciuto solo a scopo sessuale. Non è diffusissimo.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ho capito se condividi o trovi la cosa divertente. Comunque, per inciso, non parlavo delle misure del pene, parlavo di bellezza. I giamaicani secondo me hanno fisici bellissimi: arti lunghi, spalle ampie, bacino stretto, poca massa grassa.


Prossime vacanze Giamaica.

Chi viene con me????


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti parlandone si scopre che a te e a un sacco di donne guarda caso è capitato così, più o meno...
> manca sempre 1 per far 31
> che mai vorrà dire??
> 
> invece io faccio prima e dico che io non saprei che fare con un nero


Vuol dire che su 1000 uomini che conosci, neri saranno 5 o 6.
Prova a domandarti quanti uomini con il 40 di piede ci siamo fatte e si scoprirà molto poche.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prossime vacanze Giamaica.
> 
> Chi viene con me????


No, Disy! Spedizione a Berlino sulle tracce di Loew!!


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi voler provare il cazzo grosso?
> Ne ho già scritto. Non è garantito.
> Però un conto è fare una battuta con un'amica un altro è voler davvero far sesso con uno sconosciuto solo a scopo sessuale. Non è diffusissimo.



mannò! intendo che anche per un'avventura sessuale, lasciando per un momento perdere il cazzo grosso:mrgreen:, molte donne non sono disponibili, mi pare, per una serie di motivi di vario tipo
io ho detto il mio, ovvero che manco mi viene in mente e che è un tipo di bellezza che non mi attrae, anche solo superficialmente


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò! intendo che anche per un'avventura sessuale, lasciando per un momento perdere il cazzo grosso:mrgreen:, molte donne non sono disponibili, mi pare, per una serie di motivi di vario tipo
> io ho detto il mio, ovvero che manco mi viene in mente e che è un tipo di bellezza che non mi attrae, anche solo superficialmente


Ti farei incontrare il tunisino che mi ha fatto il trasloco, cara free... Sono certa che cambieresti idea. Io comunque ho capito e personalmente sopra una certa gradazione faccio fatica a immaginarmi in situazione. E il razzismo non c'entra nulla.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuol dire che su 1000 uomini che conosci, neri saranno 5 o 6.
> Prova a domandarti quanti uomini con il 40 di piede ci siamo fatte e si scoprirà molto poche.



sì ho capito che tu la metti sempre sul piano che siamo/sono tutti uguali etc. etc.
io dicevo solo che mi pare strano che tutta questa bellezza vada perduta:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò! intendo che anche per un'avventura sessuale, lasciando per un momento perdere il cazzo grosso:mrgreen:, molte donne non sono disponibili, mi pare, per una serie di motivi di vario tipo
> io ho detto il mio, ovvero che manco mi viene in mente e che è un tipo di bellezza che non mi attrae, anche solo superficialmente


Ma non sono mica tutti uguali solo perché sono scuri!
Tu non sarai uguale né a Claudia Shiffer né alla Nannini ma siete tre europee.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì ho capito che tu la metti sempre sul piano che siamo/sono tutti uguali etc. etc.
> io dicevo solo che mi pare strano che tutta questa bellezza vada perduta:mrgreen:


Non mi pare vada perduta.
Non perde granché nessuno a non venire con me o con la maggioranza delle donne che conosco.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti farei incontrare il tunisino che mi ha fatto il trasloco, cara free...* Sono certa che cambieresti idea*. Io comunque ho capito e personalmente sopra una certa gradazione faccio fatica a immaginarmi in situazione. E il razzismo non c'entra nulla.



...no

infatti il razzismo non c'entra nulla


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non sono mica tutti uguali solo perché sono scuri!
> Tu non sarai uguale né a Claudia Shiffer né alla Nannini ma siete tre europee.


mannò, tutti uguali perchè tutti uomini o donne, e stop

ma infatti ho anche detto che alcune etnie diverse dalla nostra ci considerano brutti/e, legittimo


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, Disy! Spedizione a Berlino sulle tracce di Loew!!


Mai stata a mia figlia ci vuole a dare xche' ha dovuto rinunciare mesi fa con biglietti gia  comprati.

scherzi a parte capita di vedere bellissimi uomini neri....il problema è il dialogo....mancano sempre le circostanze....ci sono pure attori neri da prendere in considerazione. ....

A Cagliari ne ho conosciuto uno Molto Bello Credo DelSenegal.... vendeva occhiali.   Sposato e con figli al suo Paese intenzionato a tornare a casa x la crisi.......penso l'abbia fatto xche'  anche questa mattina al solito distributore non c'era....bello bello.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi pare vada perduta.
> Non perde granché nessuno a non venire con me o con la maggioranza delle donne che conosco.


Invece non sanno quello che perdono ad ignorarmi ah ah ah 

la Nannini proprio bruttina  ma quanto mi piace ascoltarla.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti farei incontrare il tunisino che mi ha fatto il trasloco, cara free... Sono certa che cambieresti idea. Io comunque ho capito e personalmente sopra una certa gradazione faccio fatica a immaginarmi in situazione. E il razzismo non c'entra nulla.


Gradazione di colore o di misure???.??


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gradazione di colore o di misure???.??


vanno di pari passo, deve ancora decidere a quale intensità di colore, diciamo così, fermarsi


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Prossime vacanze Giamaica.
> 
> Chi viene con me????


Io con te Disi verrei in capo al mondo. E mica scherzo. Credo che con te ci sia da divertirsi davvero.


----------



## disincantata (19 Luglio 2014)

TE=Sbriciolata;1374571]Io con te Disi verrei in capo al mondo. E mica scherzo. Credo che con te ci sia da divertirsi davvero.[/QUOTE]

Dipende da cosa ti fa divertire ahaha sono sicuramente generosa.....posso cederlo....tanto è in prestito.
Comunque possiamo andare a ballare sui cubi dopo la una sotto la luna.
Ho un amica molto simpatica che fa la cameriera e dopo il servizio.....dove trovi le forze non lo so, ci va spesso.

Pero' un viaggio in giro per il mondo .....evitando cieli a rischio......potremmo organizzarlo.

Porterei pure là mia piccola.....ormai sa quasi tutte le storie del forum.

Mi ci vedi discutere in giamaicano? Ahahah   solo fatti.

Ho impressa un immagine di uno ai Caraibi....mentre mi aiutava a scendere dalla barca.....quel piffero di mio marito ci scatta una foto e mentre la scattava  una battuta infelice......king kong.....l'avrei fulminato.

ora scappo! 

Posso rifiutare inviti a cena ma non posso fingere di non esistere ....mi chiamano!


----------

